# Looking for reputable red/apricot miniature poodle breeders in Utah and surrounding states.



## toverturf (Apr 23, 2020)

My family owned a toy poodle for about 12 years and she just recently passed. We got her from a family member that didn't want her anymore. So now we're looking a slightly bigger poodle and the miniature poodle looks perfect. We really like the red/apricot color. I'm in northern Utah. This is the first time we're dealing with finding a breeder.

So far i've found a few breeders. Moonstruck Poodles and KayeKids Poodles both in California. Both of these seem to be pretty good based on some research. I found one a little closer in Idaho but not sure if they are a reputable one. This is the Idaho one: Home | Mysite. Any thoughts on this one? Any others i'm missing that are reputable that I should be looking at?

Thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I'm sorry that we are meeting because you've lost such a special girl.
I'm glad to hear that you're looking for conscientious breeders. Just the other day I did a search for another member looking for a toy but in the general regional search area you're targeting. I'll link to the thread. Some of these breeders may also have minis. The Poodle Club Breeder referral links will help too, I hope. I'll add some other info, not knowing how familiar you are with what to look for in a breeder search, to give you and your pup the best chances at a long happy life together,

ETA: on a brief peek at Moonstruck, their website is ticking many of the right things. I'd be interested in speaking with them.
Kayeskids mentions what they believe in but don't give the proof like Moonstruck does. I'd want them to give more verifiable info. Frecklepawpoodles is a non-starter for me. They're apparently breeding mixes (dam cavapoo Dianna) and their other two dams are oversize mini's (one hitting standard variety low end) being bred with much smaller sires. They list one of the sires as being AKC/CKC registered. Unless the CKC is the Canadian Kennel Club, the CKC is essentially without standing.









ISO Toy Poodle in California or surrounding sates


H all, I am having a VERY difficult time finding a Toy Poodle to bring into my family. Does anyone know any breeders in California, Utah, Arizona, or Nevada that are reputable? I am finding many scams, but no real leads. I would appreciate any help you all could provide. Thank you in...




www.poodleforum.com













Buying a puppy safely - the basics


We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...




www.poodleforum.com





My checklist, based on what I've learned from PF and why these things are important:

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines and breed to better them.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing such as eyes, hips
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first grooming
! spay/neuter not required til physical maturity is reached
! registry papers
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on the website should be provided by breeder before buying. What you don't see on the website is as important as what you do see.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.

HTH and keep asking questions!


----------

